
ReactOS 0.4.10 released - muterad_murilax
https://www.reactos.org/project-news/reactos-0410-released
======
sfilargi
Every time I see ReactOS in the news I get reminded of sometime in 2004 the
young me telling my PC-store supervisor how commercial Windows versions will
be a thing of the past now that ReactOS is around the corner.

------
SyneRyder
Is anyone able to get this working with Parallels Desktop, especially v13?

The OS itself installs and is extremely fast to install and use, but it
doesn't seem to recognize the Ethernet or Sound in Parallels Desktop this time
around. I've tried changing the VM from "Other Windows" to "Windows XP" and
installing Parallels Tools, but the installer hangs the VM at the 74% point.

EDIT 2: Apologies for my repeated edits & postings. To get networking in
Parallels Desktop, you need to use the advanced settings to choose the Realtek
driver emulation and then it is automatically detected, as outlined in this
post:
[https://www.reactos.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=17056&p=13...](https://www.reactos.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=17056&p=130494&hilit=Parallels+Desktop#p130494)

------
Koshkin
An insanely cute project, I keep trying to build/install/play with almost
every new release, with mixed success (e.g. the previous release wouldn’t even
install, in QEMU).

~~~
Koshkin
OK, posting this using D+ on ReactOS - looks good!

------
Endy
I just wish that ReactOS or Freedos would install successfully on my IBM
desktop, which runs Win7 fine.

------
doener
Does anyone here use ReactOS as a productive system? Is this even possible?

~~~
Elv13
Well, it depends how you view it.

> Does anyone here use <s>ReactOS</s> WINE as a productive system?

Yes: a lot. More recently Valve started to ship Windows games on Linux and
macOS based on it.

> Does anyone here use <s>ReactOS</s> Windows_hardware_drivers as a productive
> system?

Historically, NDISWrapper was a thing. These days alternative OS have support
for wireless chips on day 0 because Android exists. Not to the extent of being
free software on day zero, but being designed for Linux and then "ported" to
Windows.

Beside that a dedicated Windows VM work better if the device is
USB/RS232/Ethernet.

> Does anyone here use <s>ReactOS</s>Windows_software_not_on_native_windows as
> a productive system?

Either in the Cloud or with Virtual machine, sure. With applications moving to
the Web, desktop applications is less and less a thing. The legacy will live
on, but there is better alternatives to ReactOS to keep them running.

> Does anyone here use ReactOS as a productive system?

I don't think so. When it try it, stability isn't there. Plus if your hardware
drivers are proprietary, good luck installing it on real modern hardware.

> Is ReactOS useful

I think it will eventually find its niche in the same way FreeDOS is/was
hugely successful "commercially". Some hardware systems rarely change over the
decades. Many still ship with floppy parallel cable as the main data storage
bus. I have been a consultant for a while and can confirm OS/2, eComStatation,
COBOL and obscure/ancient real-time OS are common in the industrial world.
Eventually ReactOS will be good enough for those and it will make business
sense to use it.

* It support Windows drivers

* Run barely modified win32 applications

* Don't take that much more resource than the original

* There is people to pay when you need a bug fixed

Just as FreeDOS is here is stay on DOS era industrial hardware, WinNT 4-5.1
era industrial hardware is also here to stay.

On the other hand, it's getting a bit late and it may miss it's window (pun
intended) of opportunity and all hardware that could use it will die first
_and_ all the spare parts the manufacturer has will also run out. In that case
the hardware will move to QNX/VxWorks/Embedded_Linux/FreeDOS.

~~~
edwinyzh
Re. the WINE part I found this link: [https://fossbytes.com/wine-based-proton-
windows-games-on-lin...](https://fossbytes.com/wine-based-proton-windows-
games-on-linux/)

This is useful to me, thanks.

------
nawfalhasan
Can someone briefly tell me what is the main USP/focus of this OS?

~~~
shakna
Windows compatibility.

It reuses a lot of WINE's core, and so on. The intent is a FOSS OS which can
run Windows drivers and applications.

